# Neubau Pflanzenteich



## axel (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich möchte einen zweiten Teich bauen und brauche mal Euren Rat !
Meine neue Baustelle ist eine Fläche wo vorher eine Autorampe stand .
Dort befindet sich eine Betongrube die ich zu einem Pflanzenteich umbauen möchte.
Das Teichprofil ist daher schon vorgegeben . 2,10  Meter mal 4 Meter  und 60 cm Tiefe.
Hier mal ein Foto von dem was im Moment vorhandenen ist .

 

Meine Fragen wären

1.  Welche Dicke sollte die Substratschicht für die Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone haben ?

2. Welches Substrat ist am Besten geeignet für die Wasserpflanzen ?

Meine Erfahrungen mit meinem großen Teich sind die , das in groben Kies fast garnichts wächst .
Ausnahme mein durchstömter Pflanzenfilter dort wachsen auch die Wasserpflanzen im groben Kies prächtig obwohl die Wurzeln nackt im Wasser stehen.
In der Flachwasserzone vom grßen Teich hab ich es  mal mit Spelsand versucht , das wurde nach nicht all zu langer Zeit einen schwarze stinkende Masse in der auch die Wasserpflanzen eingegangen sind .
Teicherde aus dem Baumarkt ist wohl zu Nährstoffreich was das Algenwachstum beflügelt.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt Tips zu meinen Fragen !
Berichte Euch auch an dieser Stelle wie sich der Teich weiter entwickelt .
Eine Idee ist ,die Bereiche der einzelnen Wasserpflanzenarten abzutrennen das sie nicht ineinander wachsen können .
Der Teich soll auch ein Paradies für Molche Schnecken und Libellen werden.
Die fühlen sich in meinem großen Teich mit den Sonnenbarschen gar nicht wohl .


lg
axel


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Mai 2014)

Hi

Dass die sich nicht wohl fühlen ist ja durchaus erständlich

zu 1. mindestens 5cm höchstens 10cm
zu 2. Verfüllsand. Ist lehmhaltig und puffert/speichert dadurch gut Nährstoffe. Gibt es verschiedene Namen dafür. Bei mir ist es "steinfreier Füllsand". Den bekommt man in jeder Sandgrube/Kiesgrube richtig günstig. Es ist das Abfallprodukt. Letztendlich ist es der Sand, der aus dem Kies gewaschen wird. Also sehr fein und automatisch schon Lehmhaltig.

Spielsand hat oft Zusätze gegen Katzen o.ä. Teicherde ist zu Nährstoffreich.

Abtrennen, kannst du versuchen da gibt es viele Idden hier im Forum. Natürlicher ist es halt anders. Ab und an muss man eben etwas Pflanzen ausdünnen.
Wichtig sind viele Unterwasserpflanzen und keine Fische. Dann freut sich auch das Getier. Alledings ist 60cm Tiefe nicht so gut für die Überwinterung vieler Tiere im Wasser. Aber begrenzt ist eben begrenzt.

Grüße Michael


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Axel!
Ein schnelles Ausbreiten und Ineinanderwachsen erreichst Du, wenn das Pflanzsubstrat in das Becken eingebracht und direkt dorthin gepflanzt wird, aber das hat eben auch Nachteile. Wenn Du die Pflanzen nicht direkt in das Becken pflanzen möchtest,  könntest Du sie einzeln in grosse Gefäße setzen. Gut eignen sich Maurertuppen oder Mörteleimer.  Wenn der obere Rand uber dem Wasserspiegel steht, brauchen sie Loecher, ansonsten nicht. Befüllen kannst Du sie mit Gartenerde/Sand-Gemisch. Eine Kiesschicht obenauf verhindert das Ausschwemmen der Erde. Am besten sollten sie auch auf Ziegel gestellt werden, denn 60 cm ist für die meisten Teichpflanzen zu tief. Den Seerosen zb macht das aber nichts, dafür eignen sich die rechteckigen Bäckerkisten, weil sie dem Rhizom genügend Platz bieten und man gleichzeitig verhindert, dass sie sich über das ganze Becken ausbreiten.. Um das Ausschwemmen der Erde aus den Seitenloechern zu verhindern, legst Du sie am besten vor dem Befüllen mit Zeitungspapier aus. Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
lg ina


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Mai 2014)

Hi

Nicht vergessen direkt eine ein und Ausstiegsmöglichkeit zu bauen...

Grüße


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2014)

Morgen Axel,

meine persönlichen Erfahrungen (ich habe 2010 einen reinen Pflanzenteich) gebaut, der bisher sehr gut funktioniert):

Große Uferzone, welche U-förmig und etwas tiefer sein sollte, sodass viel Erde in den Graben passt um den Pflanzen später ein gutes Wurzelwachstum zu bieten. Dazu dann flach abfallende Tiefwasserzonen.
Ich verwendete (sehr lehmhaltiger Boden!!) den reinen Aushub wieder zum Befüllen der Randbereiche, also der Aushub, der von der Teichgrube liegen geblieben ist. Dann pflanzen und später hatte ich noch eine ca. 5cm dicke Sandschicht oben zum Abschluss aufgetragen. Die erwartete Algenblüte blieb auch dank UW-Pflanzen aus. Stattdessen haben sich die Pflanzen im Ufergraben dank des Lehmbodens perfekt entwickelt, bin sehr zufrieden.

Hier kannst Du auch nochmal einiges nachlesen wie ich es damals gemacht hatte: Wie aus der Hartschale ein Folienteich wird..


----------



## axel (16. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank !
Michael, Ina und Daniel  für Eure Tips.

So etwas wie Füllsand hab ich ja hier als Aushub den ich dann als Substrat verwenden kann . Ich muß nur noch viel Lehm dazu mischen .

Michael was meinst Du mit ein und Ausstiegsmöglichkeit ? Wie sieht so etwas aus ?

Danke Daniel für Deinen Link zu Deiner Doku . Hast Du ja Klasse  hin bekommen Deinen Teichumbau !

Heut wird der eine Teichrand noch mit Beton erhöht , er war mit der Zeit abgesackt.  Folie und Fließ fahr ich heut auch noch kaufen .

lg
axel


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Mai 2014)

Hi Axel

Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle, wäre der Rand viel zu steil, damit hereingefallene kleine Tiere oder Amphibien bei niedrigem Wasserspiegel wieder heraus können. Es wirkt wie ne kleine Mauer auf dem Foto !?

Grüße Michael


----------



## axel (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Hab das super Sommerwetter heut genutzt um weiter zu bauen.
Hier mal eine kurze Zwischenbilanz vom Teichbau .
Der abgesackte Betonrand wurde wieder mit Zement erhöht.
Die Abgrenzungssteine zwischen Rasen und Folie sind gesetzt .

 

Im vorderen Bereich entsteht eine Feuchtzone mit nährstoffreicher Erde .

Und das Wichtigste ! Ich konnte Bauingenieurin Taube als Bau Beobachterin gewinnen .
 Hatte das Gefühl irgend jemand schaut Dir auf die Finger 
Und tatsächlich im Ahornbaum am Teich hab ich den Beobachter entdeckt .

 

Hier noch ne Blüte von eine Pflanze die an meinem großen Teich im Moment grade blüht .

 
 Vielleicht weiß jemand wie die heißt ?

lg
axel


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Mai 2014)

Hi

Da hast du ja tolle Beobachter. Der Teich wird sicherlich schön. Willst du die Feuchtzone mit der Ufermatte vom Rest des Teiches abtrennen ? Geht die Feuchtzone rund um den Teich ?

Die Pflanze heißt wohl http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuckucks-Lichtnelke

Grüße Michael


----------



## axel (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael

Ja die Feuchtzone geht um den Teich herum . Eine Ufermatte werde ich eher nicht über den Uferwall in den Ufergraben legen . 
Hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die Ufermatte sehr viel Wasser in den Ufergraben zieht .  Das scheint mir wieder zu viel Feuchtigkeit in dem Bereich zu sein .
Ich denk es reicht schon wenn der Ufergraben ( Feuchtzone  )  durch Regenwasser gespeißt wird .  Als Substrat dort hab ich an Komposterde mit etwas Lehm gedacht das speichert die Feuchtigkeit ganz gut . Und nach Unten hin ist der Ufergraben ja noch durch die Folie abgedichtet .
Wie ich die Folie auf dem Uferwall verstecke weiß ich noch nicht , aber dazu gibts hier im Forum schon tolle Anregungen .

Vielen Dank für den Link zur Lichtnelke .

lg
axel


----------



## axel (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Heut war ein arbeitsreicher Tag .
Morgens Lehm aus der Kiesgrube gehohlt , dann das Teichfließ verlegt .

 

Über Mittag erst mal die Teichfolie in der Sonne schmoren lassen damit sie schön Weich wird .
Dann die Teichfolie verlegt , na ja , ich bemühte mich nach meinen Möglichkeiten 

 

Und zum Schluß über einen 1/2 Zoll und   50 Meter langen Gartenschlauch Wasser vom großen Teich in den neuen Teich gepumpt ,
damit die Teichbiologie einen guten Start hat
. 

Die Teichrose darf morgen schon mal umziehen .
Aber ansonsten wird jetzt erst mal Kniffelig
Ich werd mir Betonschalen gießen um ein abrutschen des Substrats in die Tiefzone zu verhindern .
Vor allen aber um die Bereiche für die einzelnen Pflanzenarten abzugrenzen .
Mit GFK wär das bestimmt Eleganter zu machen aber da hab ich gar keine Erfahrungen mit .

lg
axel


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Axel

Vielleicht ist ja das eine alternative um die Pflanzen zu setzen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...arzem-pflanzschlauch.36619/page-2#post-440790
Habe ich z.T. auch verwendet, damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht.

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Projekt, wird bestimmt schön! 

Knut


----------



## axel (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Heut war der Tag an dem ich den Tip von Ina in die Tat umgesetzt habe .

Danke Ina  !

Bin Vormittags  in den Baumarkt  gefahren und habe 80 Litel  Mörtel Wannen gekauft.
Die habe ich dann mit der Kreissäge in 3 Teile geschnitten . 
Mit den Mörtelwannen konnte ich am schnellsten meine Wünsche verwirklichen eine Abgrenzung zwischen den Pflanzbereichen zu haben und das Substrat am abrutschen in tiefere Zonen zu hindern .
Ich vermute ich das die Mörtelkübel am Besten dem Eisdruck standhalten können, der ja nun mal in der Flachwasserzone im Winter herrscht .

 

Somit hab ich jetzt schon  in der Flachwasserzone 10 Pfllanzbereiche die voneinander abgerenzt sind. Eine weitere Unterteilung ist möglich .
Das fertig gemische Pflanzsubstrat hat natürlich noch nicht gereicht ..
Ich darf morgen nochmal zur Kiesgrube Lehm hohlen 

So sieht es im Moment aus

 

Die Teichrose macht sich im neuen Teich schon ziemlich Breit .

 

lg
axel


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2014)

Halo Axel,
das sieht schon einmal alles gut durchdacht aus ! Die Folie im "Ufergraben" im Vordergrund (wo die Mittelabschnitte der Mörtelwannen liegen) wirst Du sicherlich noch "hochziehen".
Der Tipp mit den Mörtelwannen ist ein wirklich guter und preiswerter. Ich hatte bei mir anfangs die NG-Pflanzkörbe mit grobem Kies (16-32 mm) kaschiert. Das war aus mehreren Gründen nicht praktikabel. Die "Erdmenge" in den Pflanzkörben ist zu klein für dauerhaftes Pflanzenwachstum, mit Düngung über die Kegelchen investiert man heftig, weil pro Korb und Jahr etliche Kegel nötig sind. Einige Pflanzen (gerade die __ Schwanenblume, und die Pfeilkräuter, oder der __ Froschlöffel) bilden Rhizome, oder "wandern" im Teichboden - blöd, wenn da ein Korb das Wachstum einbremst .
Unterm Strich entferne ich sukzessive die Körbe, bringe ich Muttererde in den Teich, die ich allerdings mit Lehm abdecke. Deine "Körbe" sind erfreulich groß. Fülle die Teile lieber dennoch mit Muttererde, um das Pflanzenwachstum voran zu bringen! Ich habe bei mir an den "Stufen" keine Abrutschsicherung, und daher zweimal mit Erde/Lehm aufgefüllt (und bin noch nicht auf Deiner Höhe). Seit dem letzten Jahr bin ich mit dem Pflanzenwachstum zufrieden. Die ersten zwei Jahre (davon eins in NG-Körben) waren noch nicht so gut wie aktuell. Auf das Algenwachstum im Teich scheint dies aber weniger Einfluß zu haben. Vermutlich wäre die Wasserqualität ohne die Pflanzenfülle rein filertechnisch nicht so toll, das kann ich aber nur vermuten.


----------



## axel (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Rolf

Die Folie im vorderen Bereich  kann ich nicht mehr hochziehen da die Folie nur 6 Meter breit war. Es fehlen ein Paar cm  . Ich stelle dort noch ein anderes Folienstück hoch . Aber dicht nach unten hin soll es dort nicht werden . Dort soll eine Feuchtzone ( feuchte Wiese) entstehen , aber Staunässe möchte ich dort nicht unbedingt längere Zeit  haben. Wenn es mal stärker regnet kann das Wasser dort gern versickern .

Danke Knut

für den Link zu dem Pflanzschlauch !
Den könnte ich ja mal in meinem größeren Teich einsetzen da dort im groben Kies kaum etwas wächst .

So nun gehts ab in den Lehm Tagebau .

lg
axel


----------



## axel (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Heut hab ich nochmal die Ärmel hochgekrempelt 

Nachdem Vormittags noch 2 mal in den Lehmtagebau musste, weil eine Fuhre noch nicht  nicht gereicht .

Mittags sah es dann so aus

 

Nun hieß es "Wasser Marsch" und auffüllen.

Den Nachmittag hab ich dann den Ufergraben mit Kompost/ Gartenerde  Gemich gefüllt .
Nun sieht das Ganze so aus

 

Ich bin froh das ich heut so weit gekommen in aber auch ganz schön Geschafft. 

Bald gehts mit dem Bepflanzen los 

Morgen ist aber erst mal Teichbau Pause .

lg
axel


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mobby,
herzlich willkommen bei uns! Ich werde mal einen Mod bitten, Deinen Beitrag als neues Thema einzustellen, sicherlich können hier einige auch ein wenig Englisch; I guess, you'd appreciate it.
Best regards,


----------



## Zacky (25. Mai 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich werde mal einen Mod bitten, Deinen Beitrag als neues Thema einzustellen



erledigt


----------



## axel (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Nachdem die Telekom nach einem Gewitter der Meinung war mir komplett die DSL Verbindung  14 Tage lang zu kappen bin ich jetzt wieder Online 
Nun kann ich Euch mal ein Update von meinem Pflanzenteich zeigen.
Ich hab die Folie vom  Uferwall mit einem Pflanztuch und einer Lehmschicht belegt

      

Nach einem Starkregen hab ich mich gefreut das der Lehm brav auf dem Uferwall geblieben ist .
Zu früh gefreut !  Dann kam ein Hagelschlag über eine halbe Stunde lang , da war dann die Hälfte des Lehm`s im Teich .
Ich laß es erst mal so , es ist ja noch Lehm über der Folie.

So sieht der Pflanzenteich heut aus . Es fehlen noch einige Wasserpflanzen  Arten und auch noch Gräser.

 
 
lg
axel


----------



## axel (19. Aug. 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde

Nun habe ich den Pflanzenteichrand noch mit einigen Gräsern bepflanzt.
Als nächstes werd ich den Uferwall erneuern . Der Lehm vom Uferwall ist nun komplett in den Teich gespühlt worden .
Schön das zwei Seerosen noch Blüten zeigen .

 


Nächses Jahr werd ich alle Pflanzen mit Namen und Blüte vorstellen .
Es fehlen mir noch Pflanzen für die Flachwasserzone und die nasse Wiese.

lg
axel


----------

